

Why Google bought Songza: The music industry's third revolution - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2449657/opensource-subnet/why-google-bought-songza-the-music-industrys-revolution-spotify-streaming.html#more

======
stevep2007
Thomas Edison revolutionized music when he invented recording. Steve Jobs re-
revolutionized music with the iPod and iTunes. Now music streaming has
launched a third revolution.

